# possible EpiWeb alternative?



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I was just at the local hardware store and, while looking for something else, ran across some 3M stripping pads:










They're basically a sort of synthetic steel wool, only in a rectangular pad. I haven't ever seen EpiWeb in person, but the structure of it seems very similar to images I've seen (and much stronger and with more variation in structure than pond filter material). The texture of the pad is somewhat rough and I am wondering how frogs might react to that, however, I remember a member being surprised when they ordered some EpiWeb and saying that its texture felt quite rough...and in application, it didn't seem as though his frogs had any problems climbing on it.

Anyway, thought I would throw this out there for anyone who might be interested in trying it out. If I do, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Ron,

I seem to remember this coming up before- using the scrubbing pads as background material. While I haven't tried it in tanks, I have used it for mounting epiphytic ferns and orchids with good success. It has the same properties as tree fern (which the EpiWeb product tries to imitate)- quick draining, excellent air flow and stays lightly moist so as to not promote root rot.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the input, Jason. I was going to try and test some epiphytes on it, but it sounds like you've already had success. To use as a background in vivs, the larger the pad size the better. I can't seem to find anything larger than 5x10" or so, but for smaller tanks, that might be okay (perfect for 10 gal verts).


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, it has definitely worked well for me. As with all epiphytic mounts out of viv under strong light, it does dry rapidly, so I water every 2 days almost without fail.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Does anyone know any other alternatives or any other sources? I've used that stuff with success but the price was not too much better and I'm looking to buy in bulk.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I was looking into this as an alternative.

http://pondusa.com/filter1.htm


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

also quite similar in design are the round black strip pads for floor machines.









can usually get them for $30-$40 for a case of 5 online. sizes range from 10" to over 20" in diameter. but since they are round, you'd need to do cutting and then more gluing to use the scrap pieces. bit more work, but the cost per square inch is much less then that of epiweb. i did read on a forum (don't remember where) that somebody used them for orchids for a long time and never had any trouble.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Has anyone figured out if the materials these products are made out of are safe for use with frogs(i.e they do not degrade in a wet environment)?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

While I have not done any real test, I suspect the pond filters are safe. If they dissolved into water it would definitely affect the health of fish in the pond. I have also seen the scrub pads left in water for months with no degradation and no discoloration to the water. It may not be recycled material that they are made of though and that is one of the selling points to EPIWEB.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Ditto on the pond filter pads. Yeah...it would be great to know the actual composition of the "scrubby pads".


----------



## phearamedusa (Mar 9, 2008)

how would coco fiber mats work for this application. you can buy it by the foot, or a 4x8 piece. check the local hydroponics store may have in stock or be able to order it. its fairly thick if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have tried coco fiber in terrariums and in the greenhouse. It breaks down pretty fast in damp conditions. Once it breaks down it's pretty much useless.


----------



## phearamedusa (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry thought it would hold up fairly well since some people use it in hydroponic applications, but they maybe not using it long term. Longest might be 3 months, and I guess humidity isn't anywhere near as high as in a vivarium.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I can't imagine these pads have anything harmful in them (unless they contained some chemical or solvent to speed the process, in which case I'm sure it would be labeled). They are made of plastic fibers in a very irregular form and structure, so I'm guessing however long it would take plastic to degrade and break down is about how long they would last in a viv. So, what...a few hundred years?


----------

